# /usr/bin/ld: Undefined symbols



## ramon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello,
I am trying to run http://www.wxwidgets.org/docs/tutorials/hello.htm example and get: 

$ g++ hworld.cpp `wx-config --libs` `wx-config --cxxflags` -o hworld
/usr/bin/ld: Undefined symbols:
typeinfo for wxListBase
typeinfo for wxApp
typeinfo for wxFrame
typeinfo for wxThread
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

This only seemed to happen when I moved from 10.3.9 to 10.4 on my PowerBook G4

Also I get problems compiling PHP5 for example, in that I get similar error when I type

$ make

/usr/bin/ld: Undefined symbols

Any thoughts on how to fix this.

Thanks

Ramon


----------

